# Antoligy's Steam Giveaway Contest Thing



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 22, 2011)

So, in light of the fact that the world *didn't* end yesterday, I thought it would be a good idea to hold a Steam contest.
In regards to criteria, all you have to do is *impress me with something you've created*.
Creativity, certainly is a plus, but you could just take an existing idea and produce a fresh take on it. Of course that isn't an excuse for blatant plagiarism.
As of now, the prizes are:
Portal 2







Left4Dead 2
Super Meat Boy







Counter-Strike: Source


...and just to show that all no effort goes to waste, thanks to an _"anonymous"_ benefactor, a randomly selected entry will recieve a copy of Terraria!






To enter, simply post your entry(s) in this thread, or email it(/them) to _[email protected]_
You have until 8PM GMT on Monday the 6th of June to enter, which I'm sure is more than enough time to make something.
Remember to attach your Steam ID!
You can give away your copy of whatever game you pick if you already own it.


*Rules:*
[*]Deadline is Monday the 6th of June, at 8PM *GMT*. (check here for countdown)[*]Multiple entries *can* be submitted.[*]Entries submitted *must* be your own (semi-recent) work.[*]Winners will be selected by myself and two independent judges (so independent they don't know who they are yet), decisions are final *yadda* yadda.[*]There will be four winners, who will be given the opportunity to select what game they want in order of preference. (i.e. 1st prize gets to choose from all 4, last prize gets sloppy sec whatever is left over.)[*]If a winner already has one of the games on offer, they can choose for it to be gifted to another person.[*]At some point in the process, recipients will require to have me as a friend on steam, so I guess that rules out your chances Zarcon.[*]One raffle entry per person.[*]Rules can be changed at any time.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

PORTAL 2?!?!

You KNOW who's getting first place already, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to create and enter the crap out of this contest.

Lesee...Temp anthem, animations...probly some other stuff too...though I'm sure there's lots of other cool people on here too.

best of luck to all of you in your fight for second place.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously though, may the best man win.


----------



## Nujui (May 23, 2011)

I do have a mario drawing I made sometime ago, but I can't take a picture of it right now.

Kirby wants Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

OK, let's get started! I am after teh portal 2, and L4D2 if I can't get that.

I am assuming that we can enter as many things as we want, but if you want me to cut down my entries let me know.

One question, can I enter recent work that I've already entered in other contests?

Already done stuff:

Anyway, These are recent works of mine that have not yet been entered in contests:

Sonic The Fighters WITH LYRICS: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/413975

Beautiful Nyan Cat (Slow, real sung version of nyan cat)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOGJ8_jsF_w


Hot Dogs With Chilli (Chicken Soup With Rice song with Sonic-related lyrics:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hMGMyBLFKM


I am the walrus - sonic edition (animation):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO3yoFiqOg8...nel_video_title

No One's Got a Love Like Ours (song/animation):

http://recorderdude.deviantart.com/art/Lov...d-WIP-208700914

No one's got a love like ours (full song): http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/420062

Portal "still alive" cover: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9MV-CnY7To


WHAT I PLAN TO MAKE ANEW FOR THIS CONTEST:

Something about the space core encountering different memes in space (animation)

GBATemp Anthem Song

More.

WHATEVER IT TAKES TO WIN.

Good day then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RD

steam ID: recorderdude


----------



## [M]artin (May 23, 2011)

Can I win a prize on behalf of a friend...?


----------



## redact (May 23, 2011)

but i already have these games, ant


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 23, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Can I win a prize on behalf of a friend...?


Yeah. I should probably clarify that in the OP.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 23, 2011)

Just thought of something incredibly brilliant. now if I have the artistic ability to pull it off I don't know.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 23, 2011)

Damn... me wants Super Meat Boy. (at least)

Since I'm quite possibly the most horrible person when it comes to art, I'll just impress you with my (okayish) writing.

A little boy's big sister recently passed away due to leukemia. The two used to be very close. The boy was not really aware of what was currently happening, and thus, continued playing on his video game device. He thought his big sister just went somewhere.

Even during the burial, he continued to play the video game device, not shedding one tear or saying on word. Some people considered this boy inconsiderate or unsympathetic. Still, the boy didn't even look up from his device.

The body was being laid down in the hole, when the little boy suddenly looked up from his game, walked past the crowds of grieving people, and placed the device in the hole with the body. The people were confused as to why he did that.

His mother asked him, "Why did you do that?". He replied, "I didn't want her to get bored when she woke up."[/p]

And here's a series of aphorisms or profound sayings that I wrote quite long ago.



Spoiler



Opposites attracting is puzzling, but like a puzzle all of the pieces fit together.

I like smiling. Why? Because I can.

Excuse my French as I excuse your English.

Break a leg, but don't break both of them.

Power is a fire that ignites us, but turns us into ashes eventually.

If I have 2 apples and you have 3 apples, why don't we just eat some apples?

We live to do everything and we do everything to live.

The only difference between the view from the peak of a mountain and the view from a helicopter is how you got there.

Enlightenment cannot be achieved by knowing what the world is, it can be achieved by knowing what the world is to you.

The most beautiful thing in the world is nothing.

A drop of water that goes into a river flows into the ocean.

The only good thing that never ends is goodness itself.

Giving does nothing and everything at the same time.

Peace and freedom cannot coexist without acceptance.

When too many people call something overrated, it becomes underrated.

A promise is not a promise if it was meant to be broken.

Even if we have survived dinosaurs and floods, we find it difficult to survive each other.

Don't look back or you will find yourself where you were before.

We say that a penguin is a bird that cannot fly, but we never say that a dove is a bird that cannot swim.

Nothing can define your life but you.

Even the best explorer needs directions.

Saying 'why take a bath if you get dirty anyway?' is like saying 'why live if you die anyway?'

If no news is good news, there's still great news.

Love can move mountains but not molehills.

The opposite of death is not life, it's birth.

There are more things to do with lemons than making lemonade.

Tissues take away tears but they don't stop the crying.

Desperation is better than indifference.

A lamp does nothing if you don't know where you're going.

The world is your oyster, but remember to open the shell.



I probably won't win anything with these, so I'll write something else later. Something temp related.

Steam ID: proflaytoners


----------



## Dangy (May 23, 2011)

I will probably make some stuff. I don't have any of these games. I've always wanted Counter Strike. You're awesome Ant. :3


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Blake1710 (May 23, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleoster for a Local Gig 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



[titleoster for a Local Gig 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Magazine Cover for a Graphic Design Assignment











thanks, hope these are appropriate


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 23, 2011)

Blake1710 said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> CODE
> 
> ...



Methinks you wanted this.


----------



## Blake1710 (May 23, 2011)

fixed it; thanks


----------



## Jax (May 23, 2011)

Here's some stuff I started doing a few weeks ago



Spoiler

















You can see a few more on my DeviantArt page.

SteamID: tjax


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 23, 2011)

Great contest bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I'm not entering, too busy in Final Exams at the moment, maybe later I might change my mind, MAYBE because I'll be quite busy in trying to make myself a home-made Ocarina, because they aren't available here and only option is to make one myself. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2011)

Unfinished vector:



Spoiler: WARNING: HUGE PIC












Gonna finish it tonight


----------



## boktor666 (May 23, 2011)

*attempt at artistic stuff*



Spoiler



Nighttime.. Lot's of these lights. Aren't they beautifull? Thousands of cars racing through the streets. I wonder if this city will ever grow quite. And then there's just me.. Looking down from above. Sitting on this windy building isn't really comfy all the time, but it surely beats being down there, walking in that crowd. You might now wonder: what the hell is he blabbing about? The fact is that most people just walk down there, and I'm sitting up, it means that I'm watching over them. Who does that? Indeed. I'm a guardian angel.. My name is Nathaniël. You know, most people acutally think they have their own angel, 'sitting on their shoulder'. Pure nonsense you know that? In fact, I just watch the city, and when there are people in need of help, I'm there. No, nobody can see my actual appearance. The fact that I have yellow irisis isnt really explainable to people don't you think. When I'm walking down there, I just hide my wings. Most people actually don't mention I have some weird eyes. But that's in my favor. 

Being a Guardian angel isn't really that easy. You're not only flying around helping people, guiding spirits to the afterlife and such, but we also protect the human world from a realm called the Spirit Realm. You see, heaven and Hell aren't really good or evil. They are just 2 diffrent places. There is this one world in between for those who don''t want to go to heaven or hell. That's the spirit realm. When cracks in realms appear, I have to close them, sometimes resulting in a fight with some kind of Abomination. 

But enough of that. Lately, something has been bothering me. When I walked down the street the other day, a Girl looked at me, quite shocked. I wonderd why, so I started following her. No I'm not a stalker. I lost her.. Then the other day, I met her, and talked to her, and she seemed to notice my eye color. I'm not sure why, but hanging around with her is fun. Mabey I will find out later, but for now, I have a job to do..


----------



## sPiLiTz (May 23, 2011)

On special request, I made a video/youtube of the Duke Nukem 3D dukematch map of my house that I made awhile ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZc8E69GvHE

Ah, the good ol days of dukematches over 28k modem to modem.  DON'T ANSWER THE PHONE!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2011)

Some entries



Spoiler


















Note: I copy-pasted this one's link from Facebook so that's why it's smaller than the next one









Do these count? :3

I can provide PSDs if needed

EDIT: added something


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 23, 2011)

My entries (some semi recent pictures I took):



Spoiler


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

Wow, I think this may be the first time I've had some serious competition in one of these steam giveaways. Many of these are quite nice - the vectors (I assume a "vector" is a screenshot from an anime outlined/copied and then colored), the minecraft art, and those well-taken pictures, among other things...

Well, I've still got The GBATemp anthem and Space Core's Adventures in Space to do (this way I'll have a temp-related AND portal-related entry), so hopefully I can get cracking on those soon and balance that out with the schoolwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really great stuff so far, though, you guys. This one's gonna be interesting


----------



## Langin (May 23, 2011)

Ow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am NOT artistically. Damn Ill try. Sorry hmmmmm

Damn can´t find it. I have something so simple and boring but who knows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will scan it now.



Spoiler













Spoiler



for those wo cannot read: 

pic 1 Part 1. Mr. Pac-in man wants to shoot his own head

pac-man: Do you have a gun for me?
Ghost: NO!

2nd pic.

Why don´t you have one?
Because I am your mother!

Pic. 3

Somewhere else....

Your missions; SHOOT IT. Hit it now!

Yes SIR!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

4

5. min later 

He is dead at last.

Concept are

___________________________________
Part 2

Mr. Pac-inman meets Mr. Shadowinyourpants

Somewhere in coockie land

JUMP! Wahhh

Lallalalalala

Epic music plays;

Wahhh

Sh*t!

Kaboom Omg splat!

No I lost music.

ugn oops!

inside the building

did I kill this guy?

YOU WILL BE PUNISHED FOR THIS.

for 1000 years

Blegh


_______________________

Final part

Mr. pac-in man wants rough cookies....

Somewhere again in cookie land...

Me wanna beat you!

yumm!

Auch my belly hurts.

and finally BOOM rip is this the EPIC end of Pac-in man? This is the baddest part...

_________________________________________

Part 4 WTF.

mr pac-in man meets his hero! Pacman sound plays!

OMG PACMAN FOR REAL!?

Yes....


OMG

your growing guy?


Boom end of my stupid freaking story.

>.<

__________________________________



Made this while I had nothing to do in the geography lesson. My teacher said no your not going to sleep! >.< so yeah


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 23, 2011)

i have a lego builder program on my pc(since im too broke for the real things).  does that count since i made Megaman Classic on it?


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> i have a lego builder program on my pc(since im too broke for the real things).  does that count since i made Megaman Classic on it?



I would think Lego Digital Designer creations could count, though those done with real bricks are more impressive.


----------



## Langin (May 23, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> i have a lego builder program on my pc(since im too broke for the real things).  does that count since i made Megaman Classic on it?



You gave me a idea!

lets make something of lego! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks mate!


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 23, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know what you mean but im dont have none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  i'll probably make tempy to prove i made it as well

though i use to my parents one day decided i outgrew em

oh before i forget congrats on the dog and job personuser

your welcome lightning for givin you an idea


----------



## Blake1710 (May 24, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> the vectors (I assume a "vector" is a screenshot from an anime outlined/copied and then colored)



vectors are just a type image, generally made with adobe illustrator or similar. they are used because the lineart looks extremely clean, and they are infinitely resizable with losing quality.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (May 24, 2011)

hmm

can i submit a game me and my bud's been making?

all i've seen are pics lol


----------



## Recorderdude (May 24, 2011)

L_o_N_e_R said:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> can i submit a game me and my bud's been making?
> 
> all i've seen are pics lol



I wouldn't say that submitting a game itself would be a problem, but the fact that you didn't make it completely is a little touchy.

If you did most of the work on it (coding, deign, etc) I'd allow it, but if your buddy did most of it, well, you'd just be riding on his tail and that really wouldn't be fair to the rest of us. The problem is that there's no certain way to determine this, it's not like there's a lie detector on the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's up to Ant to decide though.

And I think I know what you mean by "vector" now, ah. It just uses vector fills and lines so it's always clean and resize-able. I use them all the time in flash. Nice art, then!


----------



## Sephi (May 24, 2011)

If making papercraft from an existing model counts, then

Finished this yesterday, 30 hours in 3 days.



Spoiler



[titleapercraft]
















update: I made it again with card stock so now it doesn't suck


Spoiler: new lucy helmet


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

i made a town of 5 houses, 1 railroad bridge and an enormous quarry on tempcraft a couple months ago.

unfortunately the bridge's tracks were griefed away and the tunnel was blocked.

and on the creative smp server i made an island out of nothing (like Flevoland; go look it up), built a house on it with a doorbell, harbor, alchemy lab, and a lock that locks every door on the island.

its not much but i really want to give Left 4 Dead 2 a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh also, i made a particle game in java, but it was created from someone else's source, thus not very original
i can give an unreleased version, but it has some elements deleted.


----------



## amptor (May 24, 2011)

Antilogy, pls gift to the amptor left 4 dead 1

and also let me grief u in hl2dm

tia

btw, jax cool avatar


----------



## GundamXXX (May 24, 2011)

Emailed you


----------



## amptor (May 24, 2011)

Sephiroth hi... 

seriously though dude, when are we going to play L4D2 again? when I play with gbatempers they don't grief the game and all I've been playing is lonely hl2dm :/  I should join u next time u get some gbatemp ppl together for a game.  i'm gettin bored on hl2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also one day u should come to fishing in hl2 so i can teach u how to fish on the korean server.   it will be win.  just watch out for the crazy korean called oOOoOOo he is nuts.

tia


----------



## superkidmax (May 25, 2011)

This is my entry... modest but still, an entry. I'm not expecting to win...
She's my prized UTAUloid Kotone Ashu~
Kotone Ashu


----------



## Frogman (May 25, 2011)

I maded a website which im proud of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here!!


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 26, 2011)

Quite proud of this :3
Nothing compared to the others, but still


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 26, 2011)

[BUMP]​
Just a quick post to say that there will be a raffle of all entries, the prize being a copy of Terraria.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 26, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> [BUMP]​
> Just a quick post to say that there will be a raffle of all entries, the prize being a copy of Terraria.



coolz.

OK, so does that mean it's possible to win both a contest prize AND the copy of terraria if we're lucky? Or will only non-winners get the chance? 

I'm fine with it either way.

I'm going to try and record the GBATemp Anthem sometime this weekend. As for space core's adventures in space, it might be a little longer until I start on that, and it may or may not be done by the end of the contest due to the long process of animation - do remember all of my songs/animations that ARE recent I've entered on the first page as well though. This WAS a really unfortunate time to hold a contest for many of us (including me) because we're all finishing up our schoolyears and have finals coming.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 26, 2011)

I don't yet have a Steam account, but I would like to win Portal 2...

Hmm... What have I created? Hmm... I've co-created a language. I think. It was for a story I was writing that I dropped a few months ago. I had symbols written out for it and everything... But since I don't have a scanner, all I can do is take the phonetic translation of the symbols here. 

Keopoplo setuopremyif aps buremop pas
(Keh-awp-awp-low) (seh-too-awp-rem-yiff) (apps) (boo-rem-awp) (pahs)
Cool story, bro.

Edit) I messed up my own words.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2011)

All I have are my 3 uncompleted Pokemon hacks, though I don't think you'd be interested.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 26, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I don't yet have a Steam account, but I would like to win Portal 2...



You need one to get it. They're free to make anyway.

A language is cool, but if you don't actually have a chart of some type, it's easy for someone to just pull fake translations out of nowhere. Not saying you haven't done it, though, it's just a little suspicious as any undefined fake language would be.

Also, co-creation means it wasn't your creation alone. Don't know what the ruling for that is yet, but he did say it had to be YOUR work.

Still, contest is a great thing. Major thanks to ant and his kindness.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 26, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was a co-creation due to the fact that I knew how each symbol was supposed to sound, but I couldn't figure out symbol > text translation on my own (it was mostly just spelling and the like that I couldn't figure out). Everything else about it, however, was my creation.

I'll try to get a chart made up in paint, if I can get the symbols right. 

Edit) Here's a link to an image I made (hopefully) explaining all of it. Here. It's as close as I could get it.


----------



## saxamo (May 26, 2011)

I would like to present my custom website portfolio Finished last wednesday, Its lots of work I created over the past few months. 

Http://fmundergrad.hunter.cuny.edu/~reinsteinj/waves


----------



## Recorderdude (May 26, 2011)

saxamo said:
			
		

> The only game I'm interested in is terraria, so if I won another game you can give it to the next winner.



post in this thread then, too and increase your chances


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2011)

An update on my crafting skills.

This one is a birthday present for a friend of mine. It's not on my DA page yet, so you guys get a sneak preview!



Spoiler


----------



## DunkrWunkah (May 27, 2011)

Can I impress you with a review website I created a while back?

:3 Visit My Website!

Steam ID is Topazlad2


----------



## Goli (May 27, 2011)

Super specially made for this giveaway contest thingamajig entry-in-which-I-had-lots-of-confidence-till-I-saw-what Sephi-did-which-is-even-more-surprising-considering-it's-not-specially-made-for-this time!


Spoiler










):


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2011)

It took me hours to make this. Made completely out of play-doh. I know it doesn't look that well but i am proud that i got my lazy self to do this.


----------



## fristi (May 27, 2011)

Here is my entry for you magic Giveaway

ALL HAIL HETROSEXUAL ANTOLIGY


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (May 27, 2011)

Forgive me if I got this wrong, I've never played the game before.



Spoiler


----------



## Recorderdude (May 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Forgive me if I got this wrong, I've never played the game before.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



- made a rage comic about a problem area in other M you'd have to play to see

- never played the game before






I guess you googled the issue and tried to make a rageguy out of it. Rageguy is funny though, and I think we've all been in this kind of position in a game at some time in our lives. I like the trolldad ones especially because I can relate


----------



## prowler (May 27, 2011)

I didn't make a f7u12 comic about my rage, I made a f7u12 comic for Metroid fans (like Ant) could relate to. 


Duuh.

EDIT: TL;DR most f7u12 are fake anyway.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 27, 2011)

ah, got what you're saying. I haven't seen tons of rageguys anyway, just a few trolldads and one with ponies.

EDIT: Also, this little story thing to go with my other entries that I thought up during a chat (all written by myself):



Spoiler



Julian had awakened from his deep slumber. He stretched his feet out, and began patrolling his assigned area. Should he see his enemy, he was to charge forward ruthlessly, and attack with no holds barred. He marched back and forth for hours, and began to feel quite weak from the repetitive and never-ending motion.

Then, HE appeared.

The ultimate enemy. The one who had killed millions of his bretheren. This fiend had to perish.

Julian charged forward rapidly at the murderous monster, and was ready to attack, but just then, the monster rose up into the air with a mighty bound. 

Julian gasped in horror as he saw the shadow of the beast descend upon his mortal body.

And then, he felt it.

Julian felt a large foot pressing upon his soft, fragile body. His internal organs spewed out and his skeletal structure collapsed. He screamed in pain, but his cries and his pain were soon ended by the sweet release of death. Yet another victim to the bounding beast.

Mario walked away with one hundred more points than he had before.


----------



## [M]artin (May 28, 2011)

Started drawing this up as soon as I saw the contest pop up... 2 days ago. Didn't know what to draw, so I just stared at the prizes for like 20 minutes until... A'HA! GOT IT!

*HEY WHAT IF... IN AN ALTERNATE MEGAVERSE...*






Oh, yeah, and since there are unlimited entries, I'm gonna draw. Up. A. FUCKTON. OF THINGS.

P.S. Damn Jax, those things are sweet. You sell 'em? Take commission requests?


----------



## Jax (May 28, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> P.S. Damn Jax, those things are sweet. You sell 'em? Take commission requests?



Maybe, but not yet.

I still have to perfect my technique and get more colors.

Glad you liked it. Your entry is also very awesome!


----------



## toguro_max (May 28, 2011)

Hmm, interesting...
Let's try this, but before submiting my entry (which, btw, may not impress you as I wanted), do you know what "frutilly" is? Most probably not.
Frutilly is an ice cream made by Kibon (a brasilian ice cream producer), where the stick is made of plastic,with some holes on it, where you can "collect" a bunch of sticks and "build" something, just like Lego.




Well, with this explained, my entry is based upon the following story: I have a Wii. I love shooter games (rail shooter games, like Virtua Cop). But I didn't have a Wii Zapper, so was stuck with just pointing the Wiimote to the screen, which was tire and boresome.
So I decided to build my own "Zapper", using Frutilly's sticks.



Spoiler: The first model


















This was my first attempt, which came fairly good, imho. But it was stressfull to play games like HotD: Overkill.

Then, I decided to build another one (besides, a good shooter game is best played by two).



Spoiler: The second model


















This one was the "light", but much superior, version of the first one. Rapid fire worked flawlessly, and the "zapper" did not slip from my hand, since it had a kind of "strap" to "grab" the pulse.

The only thing they lack, is the Motion Plus support >-p
But they are easily moddable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I hope you liked'em.

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Steam ID: toguro_max

_[Edit]_ Added steam ID


----------



## fristi (May 29, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> sllide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see you don't understand the deeper meaning into this piece of art,
the way of you expressing your feelings about my work gives away the fact that your art knowledge is way to low to even look at my art,
in fact, my work is so deeply inspired by feggets that it is truly worth millions of video games.
just accept that my knowledge of art is way beyond your pity view of the world.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 29, 2011)

I don't think "Ant's a fegget" qualifies as true art myself, though admittedly others may disagree.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 29, 2011)

Altoids iPod charger.  Works with current gen iPods up to and including iPod Touch, iPhone, etc due to having 2.5v of power over each data line (required to charge newer iPods).  Can post more pics if need be.  Runs off of 4x NiMH AA batteries (which works out to 4.8v, close enough to USB spec's 5v, 4x Alkaline AA would work out to 6v, too much).

Edit - actually, I should be more general.  Not just an iPod charger, but can charge any device that will charge over USB.  I have charged Xbox controllers with it XD



EDIT - Silly me, I forgot to add my steam ID!  sicklyboy - http://steamcommunity.com/id/sicklyboy/


----------



## Delta517 (May 29, 2011)

I'm entering with my minecraft town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Note: Many pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler








_Quick overview over something of my town..._





_Volcano! You guys don't know how many innocent animals that thing has burned..._









_Another quick overview..._





_Megaman!_









_And awesome face too!_





_My wheat and bamboo farm_









_My special own designed farm that I'm very proud of..._









_Big automated cactus farm..._





_A water and lava scyscraper with a GIANT creeper creeping..._









_Some more sprites..._









_Inside water tower..._





_Inside lava tower..._





_Another overview thingy..._





_My railstation entrance..._





_Railstation tracks..._





_My lava based which is "inside" the volcano you saw a few pictures ago..._





_Volcano base, downstairs_





_Bad picture about the mob killer I made... _:/





_Entrance to my underwater base...and a really ugly building in the back :S_





_Hallway to underwater base..._





_Underwater base (NOT FINISHED) _









_Picture taken far away..._





_Entrance_





_Dramatic picture taken far away_







As you see its not done yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been working it for a few months now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steam ID: Atle517

EDIT: Added text under pictures


----------



## chyyran (May 30, 2011)

...What am I going to do..
Me wants Portal 2 and SMB


----------



## kiafazool (May 30, 2011)

Spoiler










oh cmon antiology

im your twin brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - same birthday on the same year


----------



## signz (May 30, 2011)

Alright, how about this:


Spoiler











€dit: Whoops, forgot to add my Steam ID: SignZ


----------



## Maplemage (May 30, 2011)

Well I did make this Youtube video, I dont know if its allowed but I'll post it up!
[youtube]GjJlVztl9l4[/youtube]
and I think I already have you on my friendslist.


----------



## [M]artin (May 30, 2011)

*Just small update on what I've been working on over the weekend, art-ish-wise...

Late Saturday evening I was watching a fighting game tournament livestream (UFGT7) that was taking place in my city, and they announced a creative art contest portion of it. It was due the next day so I scrambled to put something together. The only rules were to creative something that depicts the rivalry between the two community figures below:



Spoiler











And so... here was my entry:






Came out a lot nicer than I thought it would. Started with a white canvas at 11pm, finished it all up a little before 2am. Didn't win, but it was still really fun to work on. The stream was fun!

(The entry also pays homage to the cover below, if anyone caught it



Spoiler











Also working on another original entry for THIS contest, hopefully I can crank that out and have it up here before the end of the day.

Deuces!​*​


----------



## Recorderdude (May 30, 2011)

Dang you Martin and your not-swamped-by-school-finals-ness! You're making some really nice stuff here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno if I'm even going to be able to record the GBATemp anthem before this thing is through, let alone animate "space core's adventures in space"...


seriously though, great work, man. Maybe it's just the guy on the left, but I see some influence from the edgy design of invader zim in this, perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May the best man win...but first, may I get my schoolwork/finals done so I have a chance!


----------



## fristi (Jun 1, 2011)

personuser,

are you butthurt?
i got a message about a complain about my entry from a mod.
almost completely sure it was you.
what is wrong with this entry i mean, does it involve you being a fegget, i'm sure it doesnt.
well, atm you are tbh.

kind regards,
sllide


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 1, 2011)

sllide said:
			
		

> personuser,
> 
> are you butthurt?
> i got a message about a complain about my entry from a mod.
> ...



I didn't report you.

...But thanks for calling me a fegget without confirming I actually reported you for something. If you start running around calling more people feggets for no reason, I will though


----------



## Nujui (Jun 1, 2011)

sllide said:
			
		

> personuser,
> 
> are you butthurt?
> i got a message about a complain about my entry from a mod.
> ...


I think you're are the one being the "fegget" sir.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 1, 2011)

How about some software? I recently made an instant messaging program in Java from the ground up, does that count?

iCST Chat on SourceForge

EDIT: Of course, there's also the MENUdo website in my signature....

Steam ID: Skyline9699


----------



## fristi (Jun 1, 2011)

i find this very amusing, the fact that i'm being decent and not saying a thing about others
and you guys call me a fegget


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 1, 2011)

sllide said:
			
		

> i find this very amusing, the fact that i'm being decent and not saying a thing about others
> and you guys call me a fegget



I have yet to call you a "fegget". You said I was one "at the moment", though, "to be honest", buddy.

also,






so let's stop feeding him.


----------



## fristi (Jun 1, 2011)

i love that picture


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 3, 2011)

Spoiler



http://venappo.deviantart.com/#/d3hxu9g






steam ID gh0stdriver

i think


----------



## Cupholder (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok! i tried very hard on this picture and i think its the best in this thread you guys ened to go back to art school.






i do not troll im just not good at english but i make up for that by good at art yes.


----------



## Cupholder (Jun 4, 2011)

it seems gbatemp like my art so much it submit it twice


----------



## martango (Jun 4, 2011)

Took about 5 hours to finish this.






I hope you like it ^^


----------



## martango (Jun 4, 2011)

...

I haz lyf...


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler: The weirdest midnight snack I ever had...


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 5, 2011)

Semi-own work.. It's a semi-nsfw wallpaper. I made it from a picture and a vector and used some effects to make it blend into each other. Here are the highest resolution and a version for my laptop.


Spoiler: 1440*900













Spoiler: 1366*768










Steam-ID: kwartel
You already have me though~ ^^


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

My project of trying to make a mash up of games from a GunZ screenshot...it was at beta stage when I cancelled it, but that's all I have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steam ID: SamAsh07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the name I keep everywhere lol.


----------



## Cupholder (Jun 5, 2011)

OK so I saw martangos art which i think might be better than mine so i made a html theme for antoligys blog called scarlet its very nice if you look yes.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12635161/article.html


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 6, 2011)

*MY FINAL ENTRY:

SO I HERD U LIEK SAMOOSE AND GBATAMPON.EDU?






That's my last entry. okay? OKAY?! I'm going home. Goodnight. ='[



Spoiler



SPOTLIGHT ON MEATBOY TATTOO I C WUT U DID THAR ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCCC


*​


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 6, 2011)

Great stuffs again, Martin.

Anyways, with all of my schools, I can't do anything more. Consider all of the stuff I posted on the front page as my entry.


----------



## redact (Jun 6, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> Spoiler: The weirdest midnight snack I ever had...


if this entry does not win then i will never forgive you, antoligy


----------



## Matthew (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tempcraft Creations (If anyone wants to see them ask me in game):*



Spoiler



Link Sprite I made:





A few of my houses + Spleef Arena:





My Biggest house (Still needs to be decorated):





Maze:





Lighthouse(WIP due to the difficulty of getting glowstone):





View from Lighthouse:





Farm:





Windmill:





Ship I made:





A Pyramid:





My craptastic dock:





A quick easter island head:





A Little settlement I built:

















Random Cake:





My castle (WIP):









































Full list:
http://resources.matttt.me/tempcraft-screens/

Tempcraft Topic:
http://forums.tempcraft.net/index.php/topic,545.0.html



My Steam is ItsLiiiink
I would prefer Portal 2 and if I dont get that I dont mind if I get CSS or L4D2

Cant wait to see who wins


----------



## riverchen (Jun 6, 2011)

I'mma submit something i did in flash for a school project, i learned from scratch. >.< Oh, and a special something in minecraft. I want Terraria, but since that's a raffle, well....I'd prefer SMB or CS. My game is here http://www.mediafire.com/?gciq6p4t32ie0b3 and the minecraft thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy4ZRdry8wU...nel_video_title The video is posted on pookaguy's account because a while ago we shared accounts. It was a peek into the history of MC


----------



## Ulbri (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, I send you an e-mail with some of my artworks, but I don't know if it's enough or if I have to post them here too.
Anyway, here is the last drawing I worked on, only for your contest!
It shows Super Meat boy trying to escape a missile, like in this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szt7413LWg4


Spoiler










Hope you'll like it, I'm probably not talented as some of the other participants but I really did my best on this one.
I really liked the free Meat Boy, but I just can't afford 15$ for Super Meat Boy, even if it's cheap I know :/ But I'm just a student (check my steam account, I only have Worms reloaded xD).
Anyway, the other games interest me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'll probably have the chance to trade one for a Super Meat boy copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ty for the contest! 

Steam ID : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198019079644 (Ulbri)

(PS : Sorry for my poooor english)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok guys, no more entries please.
I'm a little late, but still, E3 and surprise family visit got in the way.

I'm gonna scrape this thread for entries, which will be assembled into a spreadsheet of some sort. From there, random.org selection for Terraria, and forwarding of entries to a few judges (probably not 3, that might be too much hassle to get done quickly, but at least 2).

So yeah, thanks for your entries guys.

*EDIT:*

*WINNERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED TOMORROW (07th June) AT 1:00PM BST!​*


----------



## riverchen (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably not gonna win, but w/e. Good luck to all.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 7, 2011)

​


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Ulbri (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for the special prize Antoligy, you're the salt of the earth! (Yeh just learning some idioms ^^).


----------



## Matthew (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done everyone, there was some amazing craetions entered and thanks alot Antoligy for Multiwinia; I cant wait to play it with someone


----------



## signz (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to the winners..


----------



## Orc (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats Everyone!
Sephi! Awesome stuff. I need to know where you got the pep file for that. I have some pep armor too myself. (That have now been resined) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
Also Martin's art is awesome as usual. I love the colors.
I must have missed spilitz's entry. Gotta see that.

EDIT: wrong name haha!
As for my ideas, just like Martin the idea came from staring at the prizes.
Since I was a latecomer, only one entry sorry. I wish I had more time because I enjoy joining dem GBAtemp contests.


----------



## Raika (Jun 7, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> Spoiler: The weirdest midnight snack I ever had...


This. Is. Pure. Awesomeness.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang, Ant is Mr. Generous - Giving out extra consolation prizes and all - Thanks buddy! 

Congrats to the winners; Martin's art is great, Orc's tofuboy is epic bi-win, and everything else is pretty darn cool too.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 7, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> Congrats Everyone!
> Sephi! Awesome stuff. I need to know where you got the pep file for that. I have some pep armor too myself. (That have now been resined)
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the original source for it so here it is on mediafire http://www.mediafire.com/?t753137rlpgcnhg

I included two pdo files, one is the original on A4 paper, and the other is on Letter. Both are the same size, I just moved the pieces around to fit the smaller paper.


----------



## riverchen (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who won. I'm still a bit sad i didn't win terraria, but whatever. I saw some excellent artwork!


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats, too bad I didnt win I wanted to get either L4D1 or 2.


----------

